# Bonsai



## Derek113 (22 Feb 2016)

Is it ok to collect suitable saplings from public land, i.e the local park?

I have seen the perfect hedging on the street but im unsure if the local council would see this as theft.

Any advice?


----------



## Nelson (22 Feb 2016)

No,it would be theft.You'd need to get permission.


----------



## stu_ (22 Feb 2016)

Hi
Every autumn my city council takes part in a free tree scheme for local residents.There's a variety of saplings given away.Birch,crab apple,hawthorn, mountain ash, field maple, blackthorn, wayfaring etc.
Unsure if this a countrywide scheme or just a local one.
Maybe sound your council out.


----------



## Derek113 (22 Feb 2016)

I could imagine the embarrassment of being nicked for thieving a bush!

On the other hand i can ask the local council if i can have some of the stuff they dig up.


----------



## chrismiller12341 (23 Feb 2016)

I agree with Nelson it would be seen as theft. My personal opinion is if you can just pluck the little guy like a weed It's fair game. But if you have to break ground. "Do it at night" lol. FOR THE RECORD I DON'T CONDONE STEALING. NOPE NOT ME. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek113 (23 Feb 2016)

Its frustrating as i go past this same hedge row and they are small enough to be yanked out. But rules are rules


----------



## chrismiller12341 (23 Feb 2016)

I know how you feel. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (23 Feb 2016)

Hi all,
If you have access to any waste ground with building rubble? or park with a path made out of fly ash, or similar, you should be able to find Hawthorn (_Crataegus monogyna_) and Birch (_Betula pendula_) seedlings growing.

Underneath wire fences is a good place to find Hawthorn, Holly (_Ilex aquifolium_), Mountain Ash (_Sorbus_ spp.) and Cotoneaster (_Cotoneaster_ spp.) seedlings.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Derek113 (23 Feb 2016)

The hedging i have my eye on is very attractive. Nice thick trunks around 3 feet tall.

All they require is some wiring to position branches.

May go for a midnight stroll (lost my dog) haha


----------



## chrismiller12341 (23 Feb 2016)

Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismiller12341 (23 Feb 2016)

Snap a photo next time you pass it I'd love to see it. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek113 (23 Feb 2016)

I will take some tomorrow.


----------



## Derek113 (24 Feb 2016)

Not the best photo, i will get better ones tomorrow. This was taken from my window...my window!


----------



## Nelson (24 Feb 2016)

You can't take them. That's a hedge.........
Probably Beech,maybe Hornbeam.
Most good garden centre's will have these for sale this time of year.


----------



## Derek113 (24 Feb 2016)

The ones for sale are like twigs. The ones pictured just need wiring.

I cant find any for sale that are of decent size.


----------



## foxfish (24 Feb 2016)

I don't think stealing trees is a good or ethical way to collect bonsai material!
Bonsai take time, care and patience to develop, of course you can collect from the wild but taking part of a public display is not right in my mind.
I am 55 years old and stated my collection when I was 19, I still hunt the garden centres for suitable shrubs or trees.
You need to look for stunted pot grown specimens that no one wants to buy.
Spread the word that you are looking for unwanted garden shrubs, ask your friends on facebook or ask at garden centres for their discards.
I have grown several of my trees from B&Q throw outs, they now look fantastic after a few years of pampering.


----------



## foxfish (24 Feb 2016)

There is a thread here with a few of my trees... http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/newbie-to-bonsai.13970/


----------



## foxfish (24 Feb 2016)

This one was a 6' high sapling from a garden centre .......


----------



## Derek113 (24 Feb 2016)

Is it ok to take from the wild?

There are few garden centres in my area, theres a Morrisons supermarket and a BnM that was an old homebase. They sell bits and bobs but nothing great.
I have an ad in tje local rag and have collected a few stumps. I have left them out doors untill the roots take hold in their new pots. These were collected from a demolition site. Gave the security guy £20 to let me in.

There is country side as far as the eye can see, so its an option to collect from these sites.


----------



## Derek113 (24 Feb 2016)

I have a few small scots pine doing well, i will begin to train them at the end of summer.


----------



## Nelson (24 Feb 2016)

Derek113 said:


> Is it ok to take from the wild?


With the landowners permission.


----------



## Derek113 (24 Feb 2016)

Theres a park near my home. The land owner of the park left it to the people of my town (including me) but im not allowed to take anything says the council. Its not even maintained by the council.
Im assuming the "wild" belongs to the council?


----------



## Nelson (24 Feb 2016)

All land in the UK is owned by someone.Whether an individual,company or council.
There might be a bonsai nursery near you.Where do you live ?.
AND,you're still young.You have many years ahead of you to train bonsai .


----------



## Derek113 (24 Feb 2016)

I have a few on the go now...all bought. 

Helensburgh, so plenty of wooded areas ect.


----------



## Nelson (24 Feb 2016)

Ok,so there's nothing near you .


----------



## Derek113 (24 Feb 2016)

Most of the land in these areas are farm owned or have businesses on the land. 
Woods ect are easily accessed but im not sure who to ask about taking things from these areas.


----------

